# I have had Daisy for one whole month!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just realised that it is one month today since we picked up Daisy!  arty:

What a difference we have seen in that time. 

Since day one we have managed to-

Teach her recall
Toilet train her, she started to ask to go out this last week.
She now plays ball! 
She sits, lies down and responds to 'leave'
And ...last night she went into her crate and never even whined!  

We have all fallen in love with her and we are very proud of how she has settled. It is amazing what a difference even a week makes! I am hoping I haven't jinxed the night times by revealing how fab she was last night! 

I was talking to Annabel my eldest on our walk tonight and we can't imagine not having her in our lives. We are such a soppy pair, we love watching her chase the ball and tear around with other dogs, we can't believe how lucky we are! 

Hmmm, need to work on husband for Cockapoo no.2 for next year  I quite fancy a chocolate or roan next time!   :twothumbs: 
:ilmc:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

fantastic, see all the heard work pays off.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely post, it sounds like you are loving every minute of your gorgeous girl Daisy. We are only 1 week in with Billy and it gives us something to work towards hearing how well it is going for other families! Helen


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely Daisy .. one whole month .. times certainly flies with a cockapoo xxx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

So glad she has settled in with you - Poppy says hi (although she is a little sad at the mo after being spayed today). Have you noticed Daisy's coat changing from black to very dark brown? Poppy's head is still black, but the rest of her coat coming through is lighter.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> So glad she has settled in with you - Poppy says hi (although she is a little sad at the mo after being spayed today). Have you noticed Daisy's coat changing from black to very dark brown? Poppy's head is still black, but the rest of her coat coming through is lighter.


Ah poor Poppy, hope she is ok.  

Yes, Daisy's coat does look very dark brown in places, especially on her back. I wonder how their coats will change as the adult coats come through? It would be lovely to get them together sometime!  

Keeping my fingers crossed that Poppy has a comfortable night. X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good grief Sarah... you have taught Daisy in one month what it has taken us to teach Beau in 4 months and you thought it wasn't going well before  So glad that things are working out and long may it continue as knew with you being a Leo you wouldn't give up  XX


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow I can't believe how quick that went Sarah.

So glad she is coming on well - I just knew she was the right girl for you xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> So glad she has settled in with you - Poppy says hi (although she is a little sad at the mo after being spayed today). Have you noticed Daisy's coat changing from black to very dark brown? Poppy's head is still black, but the rest of her coat coming through is lighter.


Hi Michelle - hope Poppy is ok after her Spay - big hugs to you both  X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Good grief Sarah... you have taught Daisy in one month what it has taken us to teach Beau in 4 months and you thought it wasn't going well before  So glad that things are working out and long may it continue as knew with you being a Leo you wouldn't give up  XX


Her training took a real positive turn a couple of weeks ago when someone suggested frankfurter sausages as rewards. I had struggled until then but suddenly we saw a huge improvement because we found a treat she liked. I still have a lot to do, I need to replicate the bedtime routine on my school runs as she still gets upset when left. I know that will come with time, the main hurdle was the nights. I expect just when we get their training sorted they will hit adolescence and it will all go out the window! 

You are right, we leos never give up, I just needed an extra hour of sleep!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, well done Sarah. It's a really good thing to list achievements within a timescale - just look at what you have taught Daisy in just 4 weeks! Go girl!

Karen x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Wow, well done Sarah. It's a really good thing to list achievements within a timescale - just look at what you have taught Daisy in just 4 weeks! Go girl!
> 
> Karen x


 thanks! I needed to do it last week when I was feeling so tired, it really helped to remember all the positives. Daisy is a clever girl we are really impressed with how she picks things up quickly. I also have a fab daughter who helps with her training!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

It is so nice to read this post after the difficult time you were having last week. Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky, lucky, lucky,lucky,lucky Daisy, you've invested in her and how much happier she must be... quite emotional, super news x x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Her training took a real positive turn a couple of weeks ago when someone suggested frankfurter sausages as rewards. I had struggled until then but suddenly we saw a huge improvement because we found a treat she liked. I still have a lot to do, I need to replicate the bedtime routine on my school runs as she still gets upset when left. I know that will come with time, the main hurdle was the nights. I expect just when we get their training sorted they will hit adolescence and it will all go out the window!
> 
> You are right, we leos never give up, I just needed an extra hour of sleep!


Frankfurters have been my saviour over the last week as only thing Beau really enjoyed  Beau still not happy with being left though she does enjoy a kong full of frankfurters  Beau's training has slipped but we start puppy agility on the 14th with Naomi who has trained us (I say "us" as not sure Beau is included in this) since puppy socialisation and she has said Beau will be a natural - a natural what I am not quite sure about  Fingers crossed for your extra hour or two in bed  XX


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good old frankfurters! 

Puppy agility sounds great fun! I expect she will love it! We are going to our first obedience classes next month which will be great to make sure I keep up her training and don't start getting lazy. We had barks and whines tonight, I am blaming the cat for strutting past the cage just after Daisy had gone in. 

I hope beau is still doing well. X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Good old frankfurters!
> 
> Puppy agility sounds great fun! I expect she will love it! We are going to our first obedience classes next month which will be great to make sure I keep up her training and don't start getting lazy. We had barks and whines tonight, I am blaming the cat for strutting past the cage just after Daisy had gone in.
> 
> I hope beau is still doing well. X


Agility does look fun as we did go and watch though using it more to reinforce the obedience side of things. It is easy to get lazy but Cockapoos are smart and don't need too much reminding  I would blame the cat too as Pixie tends to wind Beau up at every opportunity and then sit looking like butter wouldn't melt  Here's to a good nights sleep  X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great to hear how well Daisy is doing now after all your consistent hard work .... would love to see an up to date photo of her.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I do believe that because Cockapoo's are intelligent and easy to train, that it really is a pleasure to do. I know there are off days/weeks where nothing seems to go right or something they'd understood yesterday is ignored today.

Well done with Daisy, she sounds totally part of the family and a pleasure to have round.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a lovely post Sarah, so happy for you, all your hard work, patience and love has been rewarded.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Sarah, lovely to read your happy post


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your comments. My internet had been down for two weeks and I am having to use my phone for browsing etc. As soon as I am back on line properly I will post some piccies! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, just catching up after being away....lovely to read this post.  You should be very proud of everything you have achieved with Daisy and Daisy is very, very lucky to have eventually found her way to you. She had such a sad start to her life but now she really is in a loving, forever home. Well done to you, your daughter and Daisy!


----------

